# Algae growth in seams of 1997 494 Swing



## zalanz (Oct 24, 2011)

Any ideas of best way to remove some unsightly algae growth from some seams of my Hymer Motorhome?

Also the pin striping is fading. Has anyone successfully re painted them?

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Algae growth is easily removed by using a soapy sponge.
Hard surface cleaner or car wash n wax will be ok.

Do not be tempted to use a pressure washer.

As for faded pinstriping you may be able to overlay with new.

Dave p


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

As above, hot soapy water.

I don't know what it is or if it is just in this area but it's the same with any of our vehicles, if we don't wash them regularly they start sprouting algae around the window rubbers or anywhere in fact where water lays after it's been raining


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pin striping is probably going to be a vinyl decal rather than paint !!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Algae just keeps coming back if only washed in soapy water.

I used a mix of White Vinegar and Water on mine (50/50). The roof gets washed less often than the sides but there is no sign of algae returning.

Wear gloves while doing it (it hurts like hell if you have any cuts) and after leaving it for a few minutes, wash off with plenty of water.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

747 said:


> Algae just keeps coming back if only washed in soapy water.
> 
> I used a mix of White Vinegar and Water on mine (50/50). The roof gets washed less often than the sides but there is no sign of algae returning.
> 
> Wear gloves while doing it (it hurts like hell if you have any cuts) and after leaving it for a few minutes, wash off with plenty of water.


We use white vinegar for loads of other cleaning and sanitizing jobs but never thought about using it on the algae. What a good idea . . .thanks for that, I'll give it a try. :roll:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

My tip: use an old electric toothbrush to remove the algae. It really digs it out.

SD


----------



## gordynic (Apr 20, 2012)

I used a nylon bristled old floor scrubbing brush to get into the edges, works a treat also , the rear roof lights were very dirty and difficult to clean , use granular hand cleanser on them (gently) rinse thoroughly


----------

